# What's your elevation?



## Greg (Aug 16, 2005)

What's the elevation of where you live? We just bought a new home and the elevation is about 867 feet. How about you?


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 16, 2005)

We're about 850' +/-...


----------



## ctenidae (Aug 16, 2005)

I believe we're at about 10 feet. At least, our back door is. Our front is at about 25.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 16, 2005)

How do you find out?


----------



## Greg (Aug 16, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> How do you find out?


GPS or *TopoZone*.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 16, 2005)

16 Feet :blink:


----------



## smitty77 (Aug 16, 2005)

The lake down the street from me is 532' oficially.  I guess I'm around 550'.  At our previous house (15 miles east) we were at 1125' give or take.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 16, 2005)

Being that I live in a beach community on the Atlantic, I'd have to say that I don't have any elevation......unless I see a pretty lady.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 16, 2005)

Looks like we're at about 650'


----------



## awf170 (Aug 16, 2005)

50 feet...


----------



## tree_skier (Aug 16, 2005)

2020' by my Suunto watch.
400' at the office in keene


----------



## SilentCal (Aug 16, 2005)

70 feet.   I put in the city where I live but I think that elevation is where the Connecticut River flows at.


----------



## blacknblue (Aug 16, 2005)

I think I have the highest here... 5500'.  Where I grew up in White River, VT, was almost exactly 1000'.  Me and my brother are always challenging each other with superlatives: highest you've ever been, coldest you've ever slept outside, etc...   Hmm... that might be its own thread...  :idea:


----------



## ga2ski (Aug 16, 2005)

looks like 400ft here in hooksett


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 16, 2005)

My home is almost 1500' elevation.  Most of my hikes in a day gain about 4500'.  It feels so good !!


----------



## NoodleRod (Aug 17, 2005)

1340' Here in C.N.Y


----------



## hammer (Aug 17, 2005)

According to the last plot plan I have I'm around 200' - 210'.


----------



## cbcbd (Aug 18, 2005)

Around 50s according to TOPO.


----------



## Paul (Aug 18, 2005)

About 620'


----------



## zowi420 (Aug 18, 2005)

I live in Bethlehem, NH.  There is a sign in town that says Bethlehem is the "Highest elevated town east of the Rockies".  Happiness is being high!


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 18, 2005)

According to this website, Bethlehem Village elevation is 1380 ft with the highest elevation being 4761 ft (North Twin Mt). More than half the Town of Bethlehem lies within the 780,000 acre White Mountains National Forest. 

Each year, more people visit the White Mountains National Forest than visit Yellowstone and Yosemite National Parks combined. Bethlehem is home to the longest continually running movie theater in the United States! The historic Colonial Theater shows movies nightly through the summer. 

In terms of land area (90.8 sq. miles!), Bethlehem is the second largest municipality in New Hampshire (with a population of only 2152).

How can one have a "location" in Franconia yet reside in Bethlehem? Inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## jct (Aug 18, 2005)

Elevation 1225 here at the top of the hill in Shutesbury!


----------



## zowi420 (Aug 19, 2005)

.....I live in Bethlehem, but I work in Franconia, at Cannon Mountain Ski Area, which is my "second home", since I am here so much, especially in the winter, when I am here even on my days off!  When I post to AZ, it is usually from Franconia. It's only a ten minute drive from my home to my work.  Now you know!


----------



## JimG. (Aug 19, 2005)

zowi420 said:
			
		

> .....I live in Bethlehem, but I work in Franconia, at Cannon Mountain Ski Area, which is my "second home", since I am here so much, especially in the winter, when I am here even on my days off!  When I post to AZ, it is usually from Franconia. It's only a ten minute drive from my home to my work.  Now you know!



Cannon is on my short list this season...I will be picking your brain for info as Feb/Mar approaches.


----------



## zowi420 (Aug 19, 2005)

We open in 99 days!!!


----------



## MtnMagic (Aug 19, 2005)

Thank you for clearing up the puzzle!

I used to love hiking up the steep, paved road to the summit of Mt Agassiz and the great views. It's been a few years and I remember it to be quite a huff & puff and a thigh burner.  

Bethlehem is, "The Star of the White Mountains!"


----------



## dmc (Aug 19, 2005)

I'm at 1600' at the base of Hunter Mountain...


----------



## Powderhound21 (Aug 19, 2005)

1500'  8)


----------



## Zand (Aug 20, 2005)

1,024 here in Leicester atop the Worcester County "plateau". My dad's is more like 1,200 up in Rutland, MA right on the hill in the center.


----------



## noski (Aug 22, 2005)

1750', though TOPO had no idea where I was talking about! Guess it helps if you at least have a post office....


----------



## loafer89 (Aug 23, 2005)

My elevation is a breathtaking 105' according to my GPS unit.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 23, 2005)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> My elevation is a breathtaking 105' according to my GPS unit.


How are you at a higher elevation then me? :wink:


----------



## loafer89 (Aug 24, 2005)

My town hall is officially listed at 98' and that is located downhill from me, so 105' sound about right.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 24, 2005)

Well..I guess you do live near Bald Hill. :lol:


----------



## loafer89 (Aug 24, 2005)

Smithtown, which is the next town over from me is listed at 73', while East Northport (near the high point on Long Island) is listed at 228'.

My GPS unit indicated 125' at my house, but the unit has an error margin of 20', so I take my elevation to be 105'


----------

